# NEJE LASER... just PICTURES



## wood-of-1kind

OK, it's been established that the very 'affordable' NEJE Chinese laser is very popular here. For those that have purchased and have started to use this rather versatile machine let's post PICTURES of some of your creations that have benefitted with laser engraving. Please focus and provide pictures only and keep your text to a minimum. A picture says a thousand words. I will start and hope that others will jump in.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Akula

just tests


----------



## Akula

couple more laying here


----------



## pianomanpj

Perhaps the minimal text should include burn times and any other settings. With several postings, this thread will build a good reference in no time!


----------



## Akula

most of mine on that wood is a 30, I write on them if different..sugar skull was a 40...did a 75 and it was horrible


----------



## Bill in Buena Park

Concept for bowl medallion.  MS Word using WordArt.  Burn time 70.  Full 500x500 pixels for 1-3/8 inch diameter.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Burn (intensity) = 55 on scale
Actual burn time = 19 minutes  21 seconds
Image lasered on = Silver Maple Burl


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Burn intensity scale = 62
Actual burn time = 8 minutes
Material = Leather (pen holder) on left


----------



## Cwalker935

From Bruce's demo to the Richmond (BRobbins629) penturners


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*NEJE laser work*

Good results so far.

1 (left) RAPTORS logo on wood pen case. Burn intensity = 190       Actual burn time = 90 minutes
2 (middle) MAPLE LEAFS logo on business card holder. Burn intensity = 45     Actual burn time = 43 min  53 seconds
3 (right) MAPLE LEAFS vintage logo on pen case. Burn intensity = 45       Actual burn time = 25 minutes


----------



## TonyL

I posted this in the spectraply thread, but it also has engraving


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*CLOSE UP*

A picture with greater detail.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*BC holder*

Close up of business card holder.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Better picture than the one posted on original post.*

To replace poor pic from Posting#1


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*CARS, CARS, CARS*

Automobiles on BC holder.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*a couple for friends*

Material: Douglas Fir (L) and Ash (R)
Burn intensity= 45
Burn time: approx. 23 minutes


----------



## mecompco

wood-of-1kind said:


> Material: Douglas Fir (L) and Ash (R)
> Burn intensity= 45
> Burn time: approx. 23 minutes



Interesting--I'd have guessed the Fir would have been much darker at the same intensity.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*And justice for all*

Material: Silver Maple
Burn intensity = 45
Burn time = approx. 22 minutes


----------



## mmayo

What does this item cost and where does one buy it?

Sorry, I searched and found locations and prices.  It says, not acrylic so no plastic pens?


----------



## mecompco

mmayo said:


> What does this item cost and where does one buy it?
> 
> Sorry, I searched and found locations and prices.  It says, not acrylic so no plastic pens?



Most of us have this one: NEJE DK-8-KZ 1000mW Laser Engraver Printer-96.72 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

I believe you pretty much have to move up to the 40 watt job to do acrylics and so forth. This little one is for wood, leather, etc. Much more info in this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/chinese-laser-engraver-140404/

Info on the big 40 watt laser here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/40w-lasers-discussion-140913/

Regards,
Michael


----------



## mmayo

If I burn Tehachapi on a few pens, trivets and magnets they should sell quickly. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TonyL

*Initials and a Compass*

I misjudged the length of the clip, but my friend had no preference. He wanted his initials and an image of a compass. He is into maps.

CA over walnut.


----------



## keithncsu

Just remembered this thread existed. Here are my first two attempts!


----------



## larryc

Here's one I just finished using the jig devised by Benson (Bob) Pace. Amazing what you can do with a rubber band!
This was done on Maple with six coats of CA at burn 75.


----------



## hunterdave99

Deer landscapes on Hickory hardwood flooring  with a burn of 20.
First 2 attempts with the rotary jig.
Hickory burns very easily.


----------



## Bellsy

I purchased the 1500 Mw NEJE a while back due to a long waiting time for getting pens engraved. Now it has  proven to be a welcomed asset for my turkey calls.

Bellsy


----------



## Pens By Scott

larryc said:


> Here's one I just finished using the jig devised by Benson (Bob) Pace. Amazing what you can do with a rubber band!
> This was done on Maple with six coats of CA at burn 75.



Looks great!  You mentioned a jig devices by Bob, I can't seem to find it in the library?  Is there a tutorial on the jig?


----------



## Pens By Scott

writeitdown said:


> larryc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I just finished using the jig devised by Benson (Bob) Pace. Amazing what you can do with a rubber band!
> This was done on Maple with six coats of CA at burn 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!  You mentioned a jig devices by Bob, I can't seem to find it in the library?  Is there a tutorial on the jig?
Click to expand...


Found it on YouTube here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AJpfxNPLgI


----------



## Bellsy

writeitdown said:


> writeitdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larryc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I just finished using the jig devised by Benson (Bob) Pace. Amazing what you can do with a rubber band!
> This was done on Maple with six coats of CA at burn 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!  You mentioned a jig devices by Bob, I can't seem to find it in the library?  Is there a tutorial on the jig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Found it on YouTube here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AJpfxNPLgI
Click to expand...


Brilliant.........

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY

So what software are you using to create. The text into an image?  I have photoshop and word.  I have used word, for the text just wanted to see if anyone had another alternative 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PatrickR

PMBROTH.NY said:


> So what software are you using to create. The text into an image?  I have photoshop and word.  I have used word, for the text just wanted to see if anyone had another alternative
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app





Photoshop will do what you want. Set the type then save as a jpeg.


----------



## Rick_G

Played around with some acrylics and truestone.  Found it will work on truestone and some acrylics.  I'll say acrylics as I am not sure what they all were.  With some of the acrylic it worked with yellow marker over the burn area but not with other colors.  ???


----------



## Magicbob

1500 mWatt laser with the Shortness rotary jig


----------



## Rick_G

for straight text alone I just use the sofware that came with the neje, for text added to an image I use Paint Shop Pro 9 that I bought several years ago.  Not that hard to figure out and still works well on windows 7 so have had no need to upgrade.



PMBROTH.NY said:


> So what software are you using to create. The text into an image?  I have photoshop and word.  I have used word, for the text just wanted to see if anyone had another alternative
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## OklaTurner

1W NEJE
Maple burl
Burn value: 60
Custom design in Photoshop Express and imported to NEJE software


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*More small lasered projects.*


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery





Material =    Maple
Burn time = 30


----------



## jcm71

PMBROTH.NY said:


> So what software are you using to create. The text into an image?  I have photoshop and word.  I have used word, for the text just wanted to see if anyone had another alternative
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



The software comes with the NEJE.  You can download the Android App from trusfer.com.  Keep in mind it does not work well at all with Apple products.  Best results with Android or Windows 64 bit architecture.  Incompatible with 32 bit.


----------



## budnder

*Letter Opener*

1500mw Mertek Laser
Burn Setting: 70
Just taped 'er down to the platform - no rotary jig
More commentary in Other Things We Make Post


----------



## wfsteadman

What model is most used out there?  I am thinking of investing in one of these.  Pretty slick.


----------



## mikespenturningz

*Set of pens*

I did a set of pens for a lady in VA I met at the DC show This laser works great very happy with the purchase.


----------



## SkewedUp

*3 pens*

First etchings that actually ended up on a pen.
1500mw Merterk Laser
Burn Setting: 60
T. Shadow & Co. rotary jig


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Beer cap remover*

Elapsed time: approx. 6 minutes
Burn (intensity) 30
Material: maple


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*NEJE WORK CONTINUES*


View in Gallery


View in Gallery

 BURNING TIME: APPROX. 20 MINUTES
BURNING INTENSITY: 105
View in Gallery


----------



## Rick_G

One for one of my wife's cousins, retired Air Force.  Pen is in bloodwood.  Posted this in show off your pens but not here where it may be of more interest.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Leatherwork*

Burn intensity= 35
Burn duration= 12 minutes per image


----------



## Darley

larryc said:


> Here's one I just finished using the jig devised by Benson (Bob) Pace. Amazing what you can do with a rubber band!
> This was done on Maple with six coats of CA at burn 75.




Benson ( Bob ) Pearce is a friend of mine and created the rubber band laser engraver jig , he was with me last Saturday when I did the first demonstration of casting here Downunder 
Is video on YouTube is nice and his new jig can do bottle stopper, ring, pen and more depending your imagination 

In our demonstration last Saturday


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Leather keychain laserwork*


View in Gallery

 Burn time = 12 minutes
Burn intensity = 30
View in Gallery


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Leather and wood*


View in Gallery

 Burn intensity = 30
Burn time       = 9 minutes 47 seconds on the juniper wood card case

Burn intensity = 30
Burn time. = 28 minutes on the leather keychain ring. It is a two part image with the frame outline and the logo within the frame. Takes a long time but you can combine multiple images to get a nice effect. Remember this laser is not meant to be a production work-horse but it is well suited to perform one-offs.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*VW key fob*

Burn time = 20 minutes
Burn intensity = 31


----------



## gimpy

pianomanpj said:


> Perhaps the minimal text should include burn times and any other settings. With several postings, this thread will build a good reference in no time!





How about adding the type of material  ie;  wood  (oak, maple, pine, walnut) :cowboy:


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Leather Christmas stocking*

Burn intensity = 31
Burn time = 5 minutes for the name
Burn time = 17 minutes for the Santa image


----------



## sbwertz

Slimline in olive with turquoise inlay.  







Just a tip.  Different woods need different burn times depending on the hardness.  If I know I am going to engrave a finished pen, I do a trial burn on the blank that I am going to turn the pen from before turning it.  That way I can try a couple of different fonts, burn times, etc. and when the pen is done I know exactly what settings to use.  Also pay attention to fonts.  Some fonts, for example have a very narrow upper case "J" that doesn't burn very well.  If I have a "John" to burn, I change to a font with a better formed upper case J.


----------



## sbwertz

Rick_G said:


> One for one of my wife's cousins, retired Air Force.  Pen is in bloodwood.  Posted this in show off your pens but not here where it may be of more interest.



What did you fill the burn with to make it yellow?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Birch wood coasters*

Burn intensity = 66
Burn time approx. = 20 minutes


----------



## Rick_G

sbwertz said:


> Rick_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> One for one of my wife's cousins, retired Air Force.  Pen is in bloodwood.  Posted this in show off your pens but not here where it may be of more interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you fill the burn with to make it yellow?
Click to expand...



I used yellow acrylic paint and gold pearl ex powder, I had 2 coats of thin ca on it before burning so just rubbed the paint in and wiped it off, it stayed in the burn.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Ornament*

Material = Elm
Burn intensity = 120
Burn time = 47 minutes (approx.)


----------



## bsshog40

sbwertz said:


> Slimline in olive with turquoise inlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tip.  Different woods need different burn times depending on the hardness.  If I know I am going to engrave a finished pen, I do a trial burn on the blank that I am going to turn the pen from before turning it.  That way I can try a couple of different fonts, burn times, etc. and when the pen is done I know exactly what settings to use.  Also pay attention to fonts.  Some fonts, for example have a very narrow upper case "J" that doesn't burn very well.  If I have a "John" to burn, I change to a font with a better formed upper case J.


So just a couple questions, does the burn time not change from the blank to a finished pen? 
And does it burn as deep whether finished or unfinished? Thanks


----------



## sbwertz

The finish doesn't seem to affect the burn time appreciably. The type and hardness of the wood seems to be more of a factor.  Just be very careful to refocus to the turned diameter.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*iPad logo*

Material = Leather
Burn intensity = 32
Burn time = 12 minutes


----------



## x31korps

sbwertz said:


> Slimline in olive with turquoise inlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tip.  Different woods need different burn times depending on the hardness.  If I know I am going to engrave a finished pen, I do a trial burn on the blank that I am going to turn the pen from before turning it.  That way I can try a couple of different fonts, burn times, etc. and when the pen is done I know exactly what settings to use.  Also pay attention to fonts.  Some fonts, for example have a very narrow upper case "J" that doesn't burn very well.  If I have a "John" to burn, I change to a font with a better formed upper case J.



Appreciate the tips!


----------



## gtriever

Woods with Stories  -  (1) Cigar with Jack Daniels whiskey barrel blank, (2) Jr George with Rupp Arena blank, and (3) Jr George with Busch Memorial Stadium [Busch II] blank.

Burn intensity = 60-65


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Dog memorial wood slice*

Burn intensity = 120
Burn time = 45 minutes
Material = Elm


----------



## wood-of-1kind

*Sugar skull for a tequila shot glass box*

Burn intensity = 30
Burn time = 15 minutes (skull)
Burn time =  4 minutes (Matthew)
Material = mahogany veneer(thick) slice


----------



## lorbay

Her is one of my wife’s work logo.
Lin


----------

